# New transmitter for KNTV (San Francisco area)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From SF Gate:

*KNTV to fill the gaps
New San Bruno tower to restore NBC service to all S.F.*


> At long last, NBC will be back on the televised airwaves in San Francisco, possibly as early as next week.
> That's when KNTV (Channel 11), the San Jose station that became the area's NBC affiliate after an ugly feud between the peacock network and its longtime affiliate KRON (Channel 4), hopes to have finished work on its new tower on San Bruno Mountain.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

KNTV-TV and DT made the move to their new transmitters at 12:35 am on September 14th.

They're lookin' good in San Francisco!

Larry


----------

